
YC.News Experiment: 630 Karma points in 31 Days - Lessons Learned - mattjaynes
http://blog.nanobeepers.com/2007/05/03/ycnews-experiment-630-karma-points-in-31-days-lessons-learned/
======
far33d
Well I think my MBA-google submission was pretty good. Sure it's short, but
there's a lot being said in that sentence... and coupled with the 1984 MSFT
article, I think there's lots of information that only this community has with
both near the top at the same time.

~~~
mattjaynes
He he, sorry - didn't mean that example as a dig against you at all. I was
just pointing out the contrast in what _I_ think would be popular (given my
own limited experience and interests) versus what the _community_ values.

~~~
far33d
I'm just messing. I've been marveling at your blast up the leaderboard the
past 2 weeks, I almost posted a discussion titled "WTF is up w/ nanobeep's
massive rise in karma"

~~~
mattjaynes
All good ;) Yeah, the karma blast was just an experiment, now that it's over,
you should see my momentum slow down quite a bit and me get passed by other
guys on the leader board :)

------
amichail
So are you getting a lot of traffic to your blog via YC news now that you are
ranked #1?

~~~
mattjaynes
I don't have enough stats from this post to really tell yet. But when I posted
the notes for PG's investor talk in april it was #1 for awhile and the spike
in traffic looked like this:

4/11 - 300 sessions (581 pageviews)

4/12 - 1,991 sessions (5,660 pageviews)

4/13 - 1,345 sessions (3,609 pageviews)

4/14 - 404 sessions (931 pageviews)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=12282>

~~~
amichail
I mean do many more people now visit your blog because you are at the top of
the leaders ranking -- even at times when you have not posted something that
made it to the front page in a while?

~~~
mattjaynes
Oh, sorry, I thought you meant the #1 post. Doh!

Well, I have seen that my user-sessions on the blog are pretty consistently
about 200-300 per day. It actually hasn't changed noticeably as I've moved up
the leaders list. I only got a big spike when one of my posts was popular on
YC.News. Other than that, my traffic has looked pretty much the same. I also
have to factor in that since my free time was working on YC.News, I was no
longer writing my own articles - which of course is detrimental to growing
blog traffic ;)

------
sbraford
Someone should start a startup to somehow leverage high karma on all these
sites into cash.

Not in a slimy calacanis kind of way but one that rewards all interested
parties.

------
tx
How old are you? 14?

------
zkinion
BAN THIS SPAMMER!!!! ;)

